# Even MORE Toronto garbage



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I haven't been able to find any links to this story. I was listening to the radio this morning, and they were saying that starting yesterday there will be an almost 100% increase in Toronto's garbage being sent to Sumpter Township. 
Windsor has managed to have the trucks BANNED from using Windsor roads, citing excessive wear on the roads, and security concerns, because no one is really certain what is in the trucks(toxins etc.).
Therefore, all the trucks will be coming over the Bluewater Bridge.
The trucks aren't good enough to even travel through parts of Canada, but it's perfectly fine for them to be dumped here?


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

I saw it yesterday. Hang on I'll see if I can find it again.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

From today's Toronto Sun:

T.O. Trash Convoys Head to Michigan
By JACK BOLAND, TORONTO SUN

Hogtown garbage trailers, westward ho-o-o-o-o-o-o!

Trucks that once hauled garbage north to Vaughan's Keele Valley landfill daily since 1983, finally started their westward trek to Sumpter Township, Mich., yesterday at 7 a.m.

The daily 900-km round-trip journey will see 130 tractor-trailers loaded with 33 tonnes of Toronto's garbage travel to Wayne County's Carleton Farms, a half-hour drive south of Detroit. That is roughly 23,750 tonnes weekly -- or 1.2 million tonnes a year...

http://www.canoe.ca/TorontoNews/ts.ts-01-03-0032.html
( I can't get the link to work propertly)


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That's just BS.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Who the heck to they think they are ? 

And why the heck are we ACCEPTING IT ?! Steve's right, this is PURE BS !!


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I think that if you do a little research you will find that the owners of those landfills don't even live in Michigan, I recall reading a while back that they are Floridians.
I'm all for businesses having the right to make money but this stinks!


----------



## dieseldude (Oct 25, 2002)

jackster1, this is the truth, 1.2 million tons per year....
***, i just heard about the travel routes, the canucks dont want them using there roads to haul there trash, but they can bury it here??????????????
makes alot of sense to me



> but this stinks!


http://www.eye.net/eye/issue/issue_04.04.02/news/garbage.html

http://mcsrt.org/resources/trash/


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Along with the Canadian waste there is also effort to eventually control the medical waste. That bipartisian was stalled by Engler, but I'm sure it will be picked up again later this year.

Email to Tom:

Wasted Opportunity: Governor Vetoes Reform Medical Waste Bill
Anna Holden, Chair, Health Care Without Harm Committee
Sierra Club, Mackinac Chapter

Governor John Engler's veto of the reform medical waste bill passed by the legislature in December wastes Michigan's opportunity to be a leader in reforming practices in medical waste treatment and disposal. Senate Bill 11, passed unanimously by both houses in 2002, contained several provisions that would have put Michigan on the map for improving regulation and treatment of medical waste at the state level. First introduced by Senator Gary Peters four years ago, Senate Bill 11 included a moratorium on permits for new medical waste incinerators and expansion of existing incinerators. It also mandated a study of the environmental impact of different methods of disinfecting medical waste and stricter standards for medical incinerator emissions. The Senate voted unanimously to approve the bill April 2002 and the House passed it unanimously December 13th. No other state has passed such a comprehensive bill addressing the issue of medical waste regulation. Engler vetoed the bill in spite of support from Republican leadership such as Senator Ken Sikkema, Senate Majority Leader 2003, and Representative Ruth Johnson, Chair, House Land Use and Environment Committee. 

Sierra Club played a major role in formulating and passing Senate Bill 11. A member, Senator Peters introduced the bill; the Southeast Michigan Group organized lobbying to promote it, and members throughout the state actively supported it. Major health and environmental organizations endorsed SB 11 and worked for its passage. The only public opposition at recent hearings came from the Michigan Department of Environmental Quality.

To date, Michigan has made great strides in eliminating incineration of medical waste. All 157 hospital incinerators in the state have shut down since new federal regulations were implemented in the mid-1990s and there is only one commercial incinerator in the state still burning medical waste, Michigan Waste Services in Hamtramck. 

Environmental goals for 2003 should include better regulation of medical waste disposal, promotion of alternative treatment of medical waste, and closing the one commercial medical waste incinerator left in Michigan. To work toward these goals, contact Anna Holden, 313-331-0932 and [email protected] or Rob Cedar, Chair, Hamtramck Environmental Action Team, 313- 365-4722 and [email protected].


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Email to Tom, 

From today's Toronto Star:

New governor says 'no' to Toronto trash

The flow of Toronto's garbage across the Ontario border into Michigan would become a thing of the past if the state's new Canadian-born governor has her way.

While that would delight critics of the 3,500 tonnes of city trash trucked daily to a Michigan landfill, American and international trade rules likely make an outright ban next to impossible.

Still, Gov. Jennifer Granholm, who took over Michigan's helm on New Year's Day, has made minimizing the import of garbage a key goal, an aide said today.....

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...l_pageid=968332188492&call_pagepath=News/News


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is from a Jeff,
This is an issue that should, and in most cases does, cut across political boundaries. Republican, Democrat, Green, Libertarian, (insert any other party here)....No one wants Michigan to be the dumping ground for someone else's waste. Obviously there are those politicians who have their hands in the pockets of the waste management lobby (no naming names here) who will
always put up roadblocks, but we have to overwhelm them.

I'm tired of hearing politicians say there is nothing we can do about this problem. The leaders who step forward and say YES, LET'S DO WHAT IT TAKES will be the true heroes. And as Andrew says, there will be environmental and political benefits from this effort.

I can tell you from personal contact that those in Toronto are scared to death that we are going to do something. The question is ARE WE GOING TO DO SOMETHING? Or are we going to let them dump on us for the next 20 years?

Governor Granholm and Michigan Legislature are you listening?

And this is from a Michelle,
The Supreme Court ruling has given far too many politicians reason to not address this issue. Michigan needs to be creative in making it prohibitive for Canada and the waste giants to import garbage. The Michigan legislature is going to have to find the collective backbone to support Governor Granholm in this effort. Let this be a grassroots movement. Take five minutes and e-mail your representatives. Do it today!


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I do not blame the Canadians one bit! In fact, I think that they are pretty ingenious to be able to ship their garbage to some American state stupid enough to accept it. I agree with Hamilton that we need to pass this on to all of our friends and urge them to contact their elected officials. While it may be true to that we cannot enact an outright ban due to federal intervention, I am sure we can make it very expensive for them to use our roads and other facilities. We could also bury them so deep in red tape and permits, that they would abandon this effort in a hurry.

Dan


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

From Saturday's Toronto Star:

Americans trash garbage hauling Toronto told to build its own waste landfill Michigan locals don't like influx of fast, noisy trucks

KEVIN MCGRAN - TRANSPORTATION REPORTER

SUMPTER TOWNSHIP, MICH.-Toronto's trash is the reason Beth Leverton doesn't go for long walks, the reason Mike Drewyour can't sell his house, and the reason the company Matt Neely works for is in business.

It's is Sumpter Township's job-creation program, Huron Township's traffic headache and it's becoming a burgeoning political hot potato on both sides of the Michigan-Ontario border.

Yes, our garbage is a many splendored thing.

The first thing you notice when you pull off Interstate 275, about 40 kilometres southwest of Detroit, are the Wilson Logistics' red trucks hauling Toronto's garbage in front of you and behind you.

And as you travel through this rural corner of Michigan on Carleton Rd. toward the dump that could be home to Toronto's garbage for the next 20 years, you notice the houses on either side and wonder why you're allowed to travel at 50 mph, or about 80 km/h. Well, it's a rural road, and those speeds are allowed on rural roads in Michigan. And more trucks strike fear
into families like Leverton who used to like to walk along that road......

http://www.torontostar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout
/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1035776512366&call_page=TS_News&call_pageid=9
68332188492&call_pagepath=News/News


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

You need to cut/paste the complete address to make the link work.

http://www.torontostar.com/NASApp/c...=thestar/Layout
/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1035776512366&call_page=TS_News&call_pageid=9
68332188492&call_pagepath=News/News


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Try this? Trash to Michigan.


----------

